# Priority Mail Rates Increased on 1/4/10



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Apparently across the board. If you create shipping labels through PayPal you should be OK except for small flat rate boxes. You don't have that option. Only Priority Mail flat rate envelopes. They use to be the same rate, but now boxes are $.05 at counter or $.10 higher online. Called local Post Office and they said to just use a flat rate envelope label and put on a $.10 stamp.

Clerk I spoke with said if they allow the P.O. to drop Saturday delivery USPS would not ask for a first class increase this year.

You can download new rates off of www.usps.com.


----------



## DiggerDirect (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info Ken!, I just received a supply of the small flat rate boxes, couldn't believe paypal don't have, & don't plan, to add it in the options any time soon (according to the rep I spoke with).
I dont think i'm to keen on them dropping saturday delivery tho, as that will also most likely kill saturday 'acceptance', which often is the only day I can get there in time to ship out customers packages. Other option is to leave them piled up by the mail box (not really an option) or schedule a pick up (but when its nice I'm out working till dark most times during the week) maybe they will make larger drop boxes? lol. Either way I'll figure something out, usps is still my choice for sending all most everything.
oh well, it'll all come out in the wash i guess


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I have a magentic sign which reads "Package pick up" I put on the roadside mailbox when I have outgoing. Carrier knows where to look for packages. I have one of their white bins I put the packages in.

Thus far I have been unsuccessful at downloading the new rates off of their site. I asked the clerk if they has new 123 ratefolds and she said they likely won't reissue them until there is another increase in First Class postage.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I have no idea what brilliant rate determinator come up with the difference between flat rate envelopes and small flat rate boxes. The boxes are now $.05 higher over the counter or $.10 higher using on-line labels.

As noted, PayPal doesn't include that shipping option. However, if you have an account with USPS at www.usps.com, you can generate a small (or large) flat rate box label there.

Two options: Just go back to flat rate envelopes. Or put item(s) in a small Priority Mail box and then put the box within a flat rate envelope. Will depend on what I have to send out as the envelopes don't like sharp corners.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Ken Scharabok said:


> I have no idea what brilliant rate determinator come up with the difference between flat rate envelopes and small flat rate boxes. The boxes are now $.05 higher over the counter or $.10 higher using on-line labels.
> 
> As noted, PayPal doesn't include that shipping option. However, if you have an account with USPS at www.usps.com, you can generate a small (or large) flat rate box label there.
> 
> Two options: Just go back to flat rate envelopes. Or put item(s) in a small Priority Mail box and then put the box within a flat rate envelope. Will depend on what I have to send out as the envelopes don't like sharp corners.


Also if you go to USPS.com and use a PayPal debit card to pay, you get cash back off of PayPal. I do this all the time to help offset the rates Pay Pal charges.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I got stuck with paying higher shipping and I hadn't charged my buyers the higher price yet. Well, it wasn't too much because I basically use the Flat rate that use to be 10.35 and 13.95 so I was out just a little money. I sell soap and 40 bars fits in the flat rate with 70 bars fitting in the bigger one. 

Postage rate are getting out of hand.


----------

